# Vorgehensweise Technikerarbeit



## Nico. (1 September 2021)

Hallo,

ich bestreite aktuell meine Technikerschule im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik und stehe am Anfang meiner Technikerarbeit.

Folgende Sachlage:

In der Firma bei der ich meine TA durchführe, soll eine Universal Roboterzelle gebaut werden, mit der verschiedene Aufgaben erledigt werden sollen. Sprich eine kleine Zelle mit einem 6-Achs Epson Robi, die beispielweise zum Maschinen bestücken oder der Teile Vermessung genutzt werden soll. 

Ich soll mich um die SPS kümmern und habe folgende Aufgaben:
*-Auslegung der Steuerung, sodass ein breites Spektrum der Anwendungen abgedeckt werden kann

-Schreiben von Programmbausteinen mit welchen dann das Hauptprogramm erstellt wird. Bsp.:

            -Typanwahl (Messen, Teile einlegen, etc.)

            -SPC ausschleusen (Werkstücke für eine SPC Messung ausschleusen)

            -Messgerät kalibrieren 

-Definieren einer Schnittstelle für die Kommunikation zwischen Maschine und Zelle bei Automatisierungslösungen

-Beschreibung des Schutzkreises*


Da ich in meiner Firma keinen geeigneten Ansprechpartner habe, ich allerdings gerne die letzten 2 Wochen der Sommerferien nutzen möchte, um die ersten Dinge zu erledigen, hoffe ich von euch ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen zu bekommen.

Zur Vorgehensweise beim programmieren habe ich schon ein guten Eintrag gefunden. Eigentlich auch so wie wir es in der Schule gelernt haben.




__





						Vorgehensweise Programmierung S7
					

Schönen guten Tag!!!  Möchte kurz ein paar positive Worte loslassen, über dieses super SPS-Forum!  Super klasse übersichtlich aufgebaut. Top!!!  Nun komme ich mal zu meinem Anliegen, wir haben in der Abendschule auch  SPS-Programmieren & Simulieren bekommen. Leider wurde auf die grundlegenden...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Welche Faktoren spielen bei der Auslegung der Steuerung eine Rolle? Wie viele Eingänge/Ausgänge, und was noch?

Das Thema der Schnittstellen ist komplettes Neuland für mich. Was ist denn mit "definieren gemeint"? Welche Möglichkeiten der Schnittstellen gibt es und auf was muss man hier achten?


Wäre super wenn ihr ein paar Antworten für mich hättet. Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus  

Gruß Nico

​


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (1 September 2021)

Nico. schrieb:


> Welche Faktoren spielen bei der Auslegung der Steuerung eine Rolle? Wie viele Eingänge/Ausgänge, und was noch?


Zur Auslegung der Steuerung am besten sämtliches Wissen aufschreiben, Ablauf, Ein/Ausgänge und was dir noch so einfällt und bei Siemens um eine Beratung beten.
Bei mir hatte sich ein Siemens Mitarbeiter Zeit genommen und wir haben zusammen eine Konfiguration in dem TIA Selection Tool erstellt.
Am besten vorher mal selber durchs Tia Selection Tool klicken und bissl Erfahrung mit den Komponenten sammeln.

Edit:
hatte gedacht du beziehst dich auf Siemens mb


----------



## roboticBeet (1 September 2021)

Nico. schrieb:


> Welche Faktoren spielen bei der Auslegung der Steuerung eine Rolle? Wie viele Eingänge/Ausgänge, und was noch?


- Wie groß wird das Programm ungefähr / Welche Zykluszeit ist noch akzeptabel --> Viel Bauchgefühl und vor allem Erfahrung nötig
- Werden Technologieobjekte benötigt und wenn ja, welche
- Wird eine fehlersichere Steuerung benötigt
- Werden weitere Bussysteme / CPs benötigt



> Das Thema der Schnittstellen ist komplettes Neuland für mich. Was ist denn mit "definieren gemeint"? Welche Möglichkeiten der Schnittstellen gibt es und auf was muss man hier achten?


- Schnittstelle zum Roboter
- Schnittstelle zur zu bestückenden Maschine
- Schnittstelle zu angeschlossenen Messgeräten
- Bediener Schnittstellen 
- Schnittstellen MES oder übergeordnete Systeme
- ...

Das können gängige Feldbus-Bussysteme sein, galvanisch getrennte Signale, RS232, ...


----------



## MFreiberger (1 September 2021)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> - Schnittstelle zum Roboter
> - Schnittstelle zur zu bestückenden Maschine
> - Schnittstelle zu angeschlossenen Messgeräten
> - Bediener Schnittstellen
> ...


...OPC UA, Telegrammschnittstelle, ISOonTCP, TCP/IP, ...

Mit "definieren" ist gemeint:
- Physik der Schnittstelle bestimmen (Ethernet, Bussystem, EA-Kopplung,...)
- Protokoll der Schnittstelle bestimmen (Profibus, Profinet, EtherCat, IOonTCP, ...)
- Nutzdaten der Schnittstelle bestimmen (Signale (Freigabe, Start, Störung, ...), Werte (Geschwindigkeiten, Positionen, Temperaturen, ...)

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (1 September 2021)

Jetzt mal ne Frage wie lange willst du dafür  brauchen? Technikerarbeit Dauert ca. 1 Monat. 
So jetzt kannst mal Einarbeitung, einlesen, Konzeptphase, werksnorm etc. schon Mal 2 Wochen ansetzen.
Wenn ich Techniker betreue schau ich erst mal was sie gemacht haben. Danach kläre ich wo sie nach ihrer Ausbildung hinwollen. Dann setzen wir das minimum der Arbeit fest. Plus eventuelle extra zusatzliche Aufgaben. 
Bis jetzt hab ich viel positives Feedback zurückbekommen zu der Arbeitsweise. Da viele Angst/Probleme hatten mit einer zu Großen Projekt. Im Prinzip gebe ich den Schülern eine indirekte Anleitung mit was es sinnvoll ist anzufangen.


----------



## Nico. (2 September 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten. 



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage wie lange willst du dafür  brauchen? Technikerarbeit Dauert ca. 1 Monat.
> So jetzt kannst mal Einarbeitung, einlesen, Konzeptphase, werksnorm etc. schon Mal 2 Wochen ansetzen.
> Wenn ich Techniker betreue schau ich erst mal was sie gemacht haben. Danach kläre ich wo sie nach ihrer Ausbildung hinwollen. Dann setzen wir das minimum der Arbeit fest. Plus eventuelle extra zusatzliche Aufgaben.
> Bis jetzt hab ich viel positives Feedback zurückbekommen zu der Arbeitsweise. Da viele Angst/Probleme hatten mit einer zu Großen Projekt. Im Prinzip gebe ich den Schülern eine indirekte Anleitung mit was es sinnvoll ist anzufangen.


Naja der offizielle Beginn ist Anfang des neuen Schuljahres. Und Abgabe ist Februar/März. 
Muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nicht genau weiß, worauf du hinaus möchtest.


----------



## wee (2 September 2021)

Hallo,

man merkt anhand der Fragestellung und wo du dich mit deinem Projekt befindest, dass du dich hier vermutlich uebernimmst oder dir jemand unrealistisch viel Arbeit fuer den Zeitraum einer Technikerarbeit aufbrummt. 
Speziell mit deinem Hinweis auf einen fehlenden Ansprechpartner laeuten da schon saemtliche Alarmglocken.

Alleine eine sauber ausgearbeitete und dokumentierte Sicherheitsbewertung samt Sicherheitskonzept fuer eine Roboterzelle kann bei sowas schon zwei Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.

Erst wenn der Performance Level steht, kann man sich richtig mit der Auswahl der richtigen Hardware beschaeftigen.

Aehnliches gilt fuer die Festlegung und Ausarbeitung der gewuenschten Programmstruktur und der Integration von verschiedenen Schnittstellen.

Ein Programm kann eigentlich auch erst richtig erstellt und ausgearbeitet werden, wenn die Elektrokonstruktion abgeschlossen ist, d.h. Komponenten und Plaene stehen fest.

Jeder der schon laenger in diesem Feld arbeitet weiss das ungefaehr zeitlich einzuschaetzen und hat Grundlagen auf die man zurueck greifen kann, du oder jeder der neu ist, muss sich dazu ja erstmal einlesen, informieren und recherchieren, das dauert alles.
Dann geht auch mal was schief oder klappt nicht gleich wie geplant ....

Das ist keine Entmutigung, nur eine gut gemeinte Einschaetzung wie das auf uns wirkt.


----------



## Nico. (2 September 2021)

Danke für eure Einschätzung.

Es werden grob 200 Stunden für die Arbeit eingeplant. Denkt ihr, dass das für einen Neuling in dem Gebiet zu viel ist?

Die Beschreibung des Schutzkreises ist aktuell nur optional. 
Die eigentliche Aufgabe besteht eigentlich darin, eine Steuerung auszuwählen, die Bausteine zu schreiben und die Schnittstellen zu definieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 September 2021)

Nico. schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung des Schutzkreises ist aktuell nur optional.
> Die eigentliche Aufgabe besteht eigentlich darin, eine Steuerung auszuwählen, die Bausteine zu schreiben und die Schnittstellen zu definieren.


Der Schutzkreis ist nicht optional, sondern eventuell oder sogar mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Bestandteil Deiner Auswahl. Es gibt näturlich externe Sicherheitsschaltgeräte, aber in diesem Fall wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Safety-SPS genutzt werden und die müsstest Du dann samt der notwendigen sicheren Ein- und Ausgänge auch auswählen, da diese zur "normalen" SPS dazugehört.
Meine ehrliche Meinung ist, lass die Finger davon oder rede mit Euren Dozenten mal ein ernstes Wort denn die sind für das Angebot an Techniker-Arbeiten auch verantwortlich.


----------



## roboticBeet (2 September 2021)

Wer ist denn noch an diesem Projekt der Maschine in ihrer Gänze beteiligt? Eventuell übernehmen ja noch andere Leute einige Arbeitspakete, wie Elektroplanung oder Sicherheitstechnik. Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass man die oben genannten Aufgaben innerhalb der Zeit bis Februar durchführen kann.

Im Bildungsbereich kann man ja die Erwartung an eine Aufgabenerfüllung am Aufgabenoperator ablesen. Am Beispiel der Sicherheitstechnik steht in der Aufgabenliste ja auch nur "Beschreibung des Schutzkreises", sofern dies der Originalwortlaut ist. Der Aufgabenoperator "beschreiben" gehört i. d. R. zum Anforderungsbereich 1, d. h. Reproduktionsleistungen. Das heißt eine einfache Beschreibung des von jemand anderen entwickelten Sicherheitskonzept. Die eigenständige Auslegung der Sicherheitstechnik wäre doch eher eine Transfer- oder Problemlösungsaufgabe und damit Anforderungsbereich 2, wenn nicht sogar 3.

Nachtrag:
Dass du aber keinen Ansprechpartner vor Ort hast, sehe ich schon kritisch. Wie vorher von mir und anderen geschrieben, benötigen einige Sachen einfach etwas Erfahrung und da ist natürlich ein Austausch mit erfahrenen Leuten vor Ort sehr wichtig.


----------



## Nico. (2 September 2021)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Wer ist denn noch an diesem Projekt der Maschine in ihrer Gänze beteiligt? Eventuell übernehmen ja noch andere Leute einige Arbeitspakete, wie Elektroplanung oder Sicherheitstechnik. Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass man die oben genannten Aufgaben innerhalb der Zeit bis Februar durchführen kann.
> 
> Im Bildungsbereich kann man ja die Erwartung an eine Aufgabenerfüllung am Aufgabenoperator ablesen. Am Beispiel der Sicherheitstechnik steht in der Aufgabenliste ja auch nur "Beschreibung des Schutzkreises", sofern dies der Originalwortlaut ist. Der Aufgabenoperator "beschreiben" gehört i. d. R. zum Anforderungsbereich 1, d. h. Reproduktionsleistungen. Das heißt eine einfache Beschreibung des von jemand anderen entwickelten Sicherheitskonzept. Die eigenständige Auslegung der Sicherheitstechnik wäre doch eher eine Transfer- oder Problemlösungsaufgabe und damit Anforderungsbereich 2, wenn nicht sogar 3.
> 
> ...


Von der Konstruktion bis zur Elektroplanung arbeiten einige daran mit.
Bevor es Missverständnisse gibt - die Roboterzelle existiert schon. Fertig aufgebaut und aktuell im Betrieb für sehr einfache Aufgaben, da die Steuerung der Anlage aktuell komplett über die Epson Steuerung läuft. Es ist quasi der Prototyp. Von dieser Zellen sollen in Zukunft intern noch weitere gebaut, und dann auch für anspruchsvollere Aufgaben wie etwa Maschinen bestücken genutzt werden.
Dafür ist aber eine SPS notwendig und das ist meine Aufgabe. Elektroplanung o.ä. wird von anderen Personen übernommen.

Einen Ansprechpartner habe ich schon aber ihn würde ich nicht als richtigen Experten im SPS Bereich bezeichnen. Die komplette SPS Geschichte hat in der Firma bisher immer ein externer übernommen, der aber sehr sehr oft vor Ort ist. Ich habe nächste Woche ein weiteres Gespräch in der Firma, dann werde ich das Thema nochmal ansprechen. Vielleicht lässt es sich einrichten, dass er immer an den Tagen da ist, an denen ich auch in der Firma bin.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 September 2021)

Ich bin auch, wie verschiedene andere hier, der Meinung, dass das Projekt möglicherweise eine Nummer zu groß für einen absoluten Anfänger ist.
Das die Elektroplanung wer anderes macht hilft der Sache selbst auch nicht unbedingt. Ganz oft ist es so, dass man als Programmierer da auch noch ein Wörtchen mitredet. Das betrifft auch den Bestandteil der Sicherheit. Es hört sich für mich "ein bisschen" so an als wenn dein "Kunde" selbst nicht weiß wo es hinterher hinlaufen soll. Es geht hier, so wie ich es verstehe, nicht um etwas, das mal so als Versuch auf der Werkbank (also quasi als eine Art Spielerei um die Möglichkeiten zu erproben) laufen soll. Da ist schon Erfahrung nötig ...
Aber es ist dein Spiel ... Du wirst hier ganz sicher Unterstützung bekommen ... aber denke bitte daran :  am Ende stehst du mit dem Ding da ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Nico. (2 September 2021)

Danke für eure ehrliche Meinung. Das bringt mich tatsächlich etwas ins grübeln...

Aber ihr wisst ja jetzt worum es grob geht und habt Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Welchen Aufgabenumfang würdet ihr denn für realistisch halten? Wenn ich nur einen Teil davon erledige und den Rest übernimmt beispielsweise der externe SPS Fachmann.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (2 September 2021)

Nico. schrieb:


> Danke für eure ehrliche Meinung. Das bringt mich tatsächlich etwas ins grübeln...
> 
> Aber ihr wisst ja jetzt worum es grob geht und habt Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Welchen Aufgabenumfang würdet ihr denn für realistisch halten? Wenn ich nur einen Teil davon erledige und den Rest übernimmt beispielsweise der externe SPS Fachmann.


Sagen mir mal so 200h Arbeitszeit.
So mach mal kleine Kuchenstücke.
Zerteilen mal deine Arbeiten. Auf konkrete Aufgaben. 
Z.B. 
sps programmierung Roboter Beladung. Dann schaust du mal wie das läuft. 
Wie gesagt du brauchst den Bewertungsbogen. Also schlechte Note oder fertig machen. Mich selbst hats auch erwischt damals. Ausgemacht war 120h  Arbeit danach hätte  ich als ausgerlerter verdient. Ich war glücklich das ich eine Arbeit hatte. Alles war oke bis es ums Geld ging. Mein Betreuer und ich waren Beim personaler da gings los. Gestempelt Hatte ich nicht. Also die Zeiten nicht anerkannt.
So mein Betreuer und schokiert. Er hat mir als Entschädigung das Mittagessen bezahlt.
Darauf hat er gesagt gelernt hast du trotzdem viel. Es zählt was am Papier ausgemacht ist. 
Normalerweise haben techniker keinen Anspruch auf Gehalt in ihrerer Arbeit. Daher kommen auch viele "negative" Kommentare zu deinen Fragen, weil einige aus eigener Erfahrung das mitgemacht haben.


----------



## PN/DP (2 September 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Normalerweise haben techniker keinen Anspruch auf Gehalt in ihrerer Arbeit.


???


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (3 September 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ???


Die Techniker Projekt Arbeit muss nicht vergütet werden.
Meine Kollegen in der Schule haben teilweise sehr gut verdient oder kostenlos gearbeitet. Je nach Betrieb. Ich war bei denen die kostenlos gearbeitet haben. Es gibt da je nach Schule so ca. Einen Rahmen der Dauer über ca. 120 Std. 
Einige Kollegen hatten wegen ihrer Technikerarbeit auch gleich ein Jobangebot erhalten.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (3 September 2021)

Nico. schrieb:


> Danke für eure ehrliche Meinung. Das bringt mich tatsächlich etwas ins grübeln...
> 
> Aber ihr wisst ja jetzt worum es grob geht und habt Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Welchen Aufgabenumfang würdet ihr denn für realistisch halten? Wenn ich nur einen Teil davon erledige und den Rest übernimmt beispielsweise der externe SPS Fachmann.


Ich würde mir erstmal keinen großen Stress machen.
Du bist ja nicht gezwungen, dass der Roboter am Ende steht und perfekt läuft.
Wenn du deine 150h Arbeit in Auswahl der SPS Komponenten + bissl Programmierung getätigt hast ist das mMn. OK für dich.
Letztlich musst du deinen Bericht schreiben können. Sachen die man nicht erledigen konnte, schreibt man unter Blick in die Zukunft.


----------

